# Warning: cute husky pup!



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

I am getting him late next month. Wish I could get him sooner but I got to much going on >.< Zeus is currently 14 weeks old. What do you guys think?


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

he is a cutie!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

He has the prettiest blue eyes!


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Argh little black and white huskies with blue eyes look so eeevil... I love them!


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

Personally i think Agouti huskies are the cutest. And he has eyes just like my koda. He is beautiful and I adore the spotted mask! Plus he is playful and cuddly, and young enough that I can train him easily. I got both my other dogs at 7,9 months and really wanted a puppy! It will be a while before i can bikejor with him but ill plan on training him really well for it.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He's is a cute little fella. And yes those blue eye's are gorgeous.


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone have ideas for what his registered name should be? Perfer references to ice and snow but any ideas help! 30 letters (and spaces) limit.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Zeus' Thundersnow, Zeus' Winter Storm, Zeus' Freezing Ice, Snowstorm of Zeus, Zeus Causes An Avalanche, I really have no idea I am horrible at these things.


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm bad at it too! A friend suggested Skybane Zeus, Storm Of Artic Dawn. Sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Cute baby!


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

RawPitbulls said:


> Cute baby!


Cute but gonna be a handful. Current owner has him outside (poor pup) so he isnt potty trained or anything. Gonna try to crate train him on the drive to wa but as he is my first pup im gonna have to read up on it a bit. Read about it before but as i had adults i didnt give it much thought.


----------

